# PBC on CBS: Omar Figueroa vs Ricky Burns Plus Austin Trout RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I almost forgot about this fight. I normally wouldn't care too much for it especially since Canelo is fighting that day, but it'll be on very early and on CBS.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, I'll tune in.. Legit fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Then fireworks at night, can't wait can't believe this shit is free and lara angulo was ppv


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ricky Burns is shot now, I think Figueroa will walk through him early, which says a lot because Burns is usually a very tough man. The other two fights on the card are far more interesting imo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Burns really that shot? I haven't bothered watching any of his fights since Crawford but I figured even at his worse he could beat Figueroa


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Ricky Burns is shot now, I think Figueroa will walk through him early, which says a lot because Burns is usually a very tough man. The other two fights on the card are far more interesting imo


Agree with all of this


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Agree with all of this


when Leppelly is giving him big trouble then Figueroa is gonna give him a pasting unfortunately. I think Figueroa is seriously underrated too, especially when it comes to his defence. Burns has been one of my favourite fighters so it's gonna be sad watching this tbh, I probably won't watch it live though


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky Burns let the success he had under Warren get to his head & being scottish didn't help - he drank n partied too much after beating Mitchell. Since the losses Burns has declared himself bankrupt therefore he is either:

Fighting for money
or
Fighting for redemption

Omar's coming up in weight remember. If Ricky is disciplined he can take him off the back foot. This fight entirely depends on which Burns shows up so flip a coin.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Is Burns really that shot? I haven't bothered watching any of his fights since Crawford but I figured even at his worse he could beat Figueroa


he was shot before Crawford. At his best he was a legit top guy at lightweight, wins over Martinez at 130 and Katsidis and Mitchell at 135 show his level, but the legal and financial trouble and injuries put paid to all that. But hes got heart and an iron chin, but i think this might be the fight he gets stopped in


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Almost 3 years since he put in a remotely decent performance, hes shot.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep Burns is shot, and only fighting to help him with his debt (very nice payday for him i have heard), this is a showcase fight for Omar.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm worried for Ricky.
Here's hoping he comes back as healthy as he went over with a big chunk of his money troubles heading in a more positive direction.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Ricky Burns let the success he had under Warren get to his head & being scottish didn't help - he drank n partied too much after beating Mitchell. Since the losses Burns has declared himself bankrupt therefore he is either:
> 
> Fighting for money
> or
> ...


Genuine question.Where did you hear he drank and partied too much after Mitchell?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Like this kid Omar. Will be tuning in


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Stick a fork in Burns, he's done


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

coming on at 4 EST (hour and 25 minutes)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going for Burns.....time to turn back the clock


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I just read that Figueroa didn't make weight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

card is starting now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm guessing since Mundine is sick, his fight will be the swing bout


----------



## antonio8904 (Jun 7, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Ricky Burns is shot now, I think Figueroa will walk through him early, which says a lot because Burns is usually a very tough man. The other two fights on the card are far more interesting imo


Ugh...I hate this. Wanting Ricky to win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does PCB refuse to mention the sanctioning bodies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Why does PCB refuse to mention the sanctioning bodies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haymon has his own belts being made..
Kameda getting a beit exposed.
That chin he has is a bit weak.

McDonnnell banging that body and Kameda folds late.
I wonder what will happen later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Haymon should sign Moreno


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

58-55 kameda after 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Umm, wtf..

Can't even watch the fight because they're giving the news for a severe thunderstorm warning.

Man, this is shitty as fuck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

imagine if this was on the undercard last Saturday :yep


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

114-113 kameda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All judges have it 114-113

UD to McDonnell

surprising


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Could have gone both ways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't blame Kameda for thinking him got robbed, but it could have gone either way. It's hard to score a fight while you're actually in there fighting


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

No robbery, McDonnell edged it IMO. Tomoki is still the 2nd best Kameda regardless.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

McDonnell with a excellent win.
Have to give him massive props because he took advantage of the late round fading.

Sad to see Kameda so pumped up that he didn't even realize that he has much to learn.
he wastes too much energy with that herky jerky shit, and it seems he has no idea what he wants to do as a fighter.
He doesn't really fight exceptionally well on the inside, and he gets timed consistantly when he is on outside.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't blame Kameda for thinking him got robbed, but it could have gone either way. It's hard to score a fight while you're actually in there fighting


The kid said he won every round tho. LOL


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Nice use of jab by burns so far


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Solid opening fight. Commentary is doing nice. Live crowd, cool production.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Burns landing some nice right hands.

Fucking Laurence the ref.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

10-9 burns


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Laurence Cole is going to take some stupid points away from Burns within the next 3 rounds I bet


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonna be a sick main event


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Omar is a lightweight, I guess now jr welterweight Margarito.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF is Cole doing pulling out Burns' arms? I swear, the Texas commission is literally retarded for keeping him employed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Laurence fucking up again..
Sick of this dude. 
A fuck up his whole life but okay because of his dad.

Burns has a chance, Omar is just so terrible defensively.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Figueroa is SLOW, no zap on his punches no effect on Burns. Omar is in trouble, he better open up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I promise Cole just listened to Figoroa's corner and issued a break.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns landing a lot of punches to the back of the head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Burns
Figoroa is done, 140 too big a weightclass for him with his deficiency


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Cole pulled out Burns arm and it caused him to get hit by that combo, ref is being an idiot


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Omar is gonna stop Burns as long as he stops the rabbit punches


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fight of the year candidate here


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Cole needs to be fired. You can't walk up to a fighter during in fighting and render them defenseless by pulling at their arms. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Burns
Figoroa looking terrible


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Burns


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Figueroa was always pretty lame imo and his inability to make 135 was pretty much the nail in his coffin for his career. 

He'll probably get fed to Broner or another Haymon guy at 140


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have fig winning


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

It's been 2 vs 1 in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can see why Burns wanted nothing to do with Broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good matchmaking here by PBC. Figueroa could be in wars with Broner or Garcia


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Great fight, watch Burns get robbed...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Good matchmaking here by PBC. Figueroa could be in wars with Broner or Garcia


I don't see wars, I see slaughters with Omar as the sacrifice.
If he can't get to 135 he needs to retire and go back to school


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF is Cole doing?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Evening gents.:good
Is it just my bias or is Ricky doing much better than I predicted?
I feared for Ricky tonight.And what are the PBC team saying anyone? @bballchump11


----------



## Oddson (Jul 9, 2012)

Think burns is winning this quite clearly tbh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't see wars, I see slaughters with Omar as the sacrifice.
> If he can't get to 135 he needs to retire and go back to school


Lol it'll be a war until he gets ko'd


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I have fig winning


Genius? Chump more like, do you have Stevie Wonder vision?? Still a long way to go but i have Burns 5-2..


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Insane Rd 7...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 2 Burns


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Genius? Chump more like, do you have Stevie Wonder vision?? Still a long way to go but i have Burns 5-2..


I'm posting in the May-Pac thread and watching the fight... But yes, from what I've seen, I have Fig winning


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm posting in the May-Pac thread and watching the fight... But yes, from what I've seen, I have Fig winning


Not even close right now but they will rob Burns..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Evening gents.:good
> Is it just my bias or is Ricky doing much better than I predicted?
> I feared for Ricky tonight.And what are the PBC team saying anyone?
> @bballchump11


Mostly about the techniques being used, how good the fight is and how Omar will have a short career


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omar showing a pretty good tank so far. He's exerted a ton of energy. Although he is bigger than Burns


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit ass Laurence cole cheating blatantly


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Cole just made himself even more of a factor.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cole is awful


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Cunt ref, fuck off and die..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Not even close right now but they will rob Burns..


How is it not close?

Fig is killing him with uppercuts on the inside


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck Cole. Worst referee in the sport.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Poor Ricky. Cole has always been bad but this is horrendous.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Ugly fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally fig starts hitting burns in the back of the head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 2 Burns


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> How is it not close?
> 
> Fig is killing him with uppercuts on the inside


Bollocks, go back to posting in the Pac-May thread..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Bollocks, go back to posting in the Pac-May thread..


lol


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Bollocks, go back to posting in the Pac-May thread..


Your boys gonna get KO'd


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Figueroa vs Rios would be nuts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Omar has awful defense


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Great fight, watch Burns get robbed...


I think it will be too close to call any decision a robbery, but I fully expect Burns to get screwed on the cards. Some judge will have it 10-2, 9-3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 -2 Burns


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Austin trout looking good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

hunter was a good choice for trout.
I dont' know if its too late but its a good choice


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What has the ref done that's got people calling him a cunt?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Your boys gonna get KO'd


No chance..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mostly about the techniques being used, how good the fight is and how Omar will have a short career


Thank you brother.
Proud of my boy in their tonight.Took Ricky at 4/1 in the third in play but even if he loses,hopefully PBC like him enough to help him get back what the vultures took.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Burns fought hard for that rd 10


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 2 Burns


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Burns is winning this fight


----------



## Oddson (Jul 9, 2012)

What the fuck are these sky commentators talking about?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you brother.
> Proud of my boy in their tonight.Took Ricky at 4/1 in the third in play but even if he loses,hopefully PBC like him enough to help him get back what the vultures took.


No problem. I could see him vs Lamont Peterson after this


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns is done


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Cole interjects himself again.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns was getting his ass kicked n about to get stopped that round


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ummmmmm..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lmao. I apologize to all of the British fans for this corrupt bull shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 3 Burns
bullshit ass deduction for no reason.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

God, can somebody run Cole over with a truck?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> No chance..


Your boy was ready to quit


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Oddson said:


> What the fuck are these sky commentators talking about?


What are they saying


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You know last ref for McDonnell was good as hell and so were the judges.
Guess it was too much to expect both fights to be reffed and judged correctly


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns holding like a bitch this round


----------



## Oddson (Jul 9, 2012)

genaro g said:


> What are they saying


Basically Ricky needs a ko and this was before the deduction.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Your boy was ready to quit


You obviously no nothing about Ricky Burns, he doesn't quit, the ref and judges will ensure he loses though, thieving yank cunts..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DAMN that was a good ass fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 3 Burns


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Burns wins, regardless of the result, great fight..


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Either fighter gets his ass kicked by anyone elite at this weight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hagler said:


> You obviously no nothing about Ricky Burns, he doesn't quit, the ref and judges will ensure he loses though, thieving yank cunts..


He loss because he got his fucking ass kicked

Burns won the 12th round no doubt. Other than that, Fig had him ready to go in the 11th outside of all the holding burns was doing.

I watched Fig land 20 something straight uppercuts before an answer... What are you talking about?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazed that Cole still gets opportunities to ref main event fights after a history of showing that he has no fucking clue what he's doing. Why must he always hold the fighters hands in clinches? He does this every fight. Someone's going to get hurt because of him..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

113-112, burns......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-109
116-119
116-110
UD Omar Figueroa


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Wtf..what a set of cunts!


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, it looks like Cole didn't decide the outcome after all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Amazed that Cole still gets opportunities to ref main event fights after a history of showing that he has no fucking clue what he's doing. Why must he always hold the fighters hands in clinches? He does this every fight. Someone's going to get hurt because of him..


His dad is the head of the Texas commision.
----------

burns was robbed.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

boxinggenius27 said:


> he loss because he got his fucking ass kicked
> 
> burns won the 12th round no doubt. Other than that, fig had him ready to go in the 11th outside of all the holding burns was doing.
> 
> I watched fig land 20 something straight uppercuts before an answer... What are you talking about?


stfu, them scores were a joke..


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Shocking cards


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lmao. I apologize to all of the British fans for this corrupt bull shit


We're used to bad refs and all but at least our refs just wave it off :lol: this was drawn out corruption


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Amazed that Cole still gets opportunities to ref main event fights after a history of showing that he has no fucking clue what he's doing.


He should've never been allowed to enter a ring again after that bullshit with Marquez.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Burns won this even with the bs point deductions, high level of bs corruption the whole night though with the ref and judges


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Even with the BS deductions, Burns should have won.

I'd LOVE to see Rios, Matthysse, Provodnikov, and Peterson beat the F out of Figueroa.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Fun fight, shame about the ref, was frustrating at first but so bizarre that it became comedy by the end


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Texas has a bad history of boxing corruption. The score cards were a joke. I think you can make a case for Figueroa winning the fight, though.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope DeGale gets fair treatment in Boston. American is officiating is usually fair, though, so hopefully there will be no issues.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Figueroa is dogshit.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

So, how badly would Crawford beat Figueroa?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know if all the U.S. posters know but Ricky was far too trusting of his manager and ex promoter and got shafted to bankruptcy so he has real money problems,so I hope the fans over there liked what they saw so he can get a couple of paydays because we were worried he was heading to Palookaville.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns was holding and Cole let him get away with a lot of punches to the back of the head


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't know if all the U.S. posters know but Ricky was far too trusting of his manager and ex promoter and got shafted to bankruptcy so he has real money problems,so I hope the fans over there liked what they saw so he can get a couple of paydays because we were worried he was heading to Palookaville.


I was suprised to hear this. I remember an interview from a few years back where he said his mum looks after his money and he wasn't going to spend it until after he retired. Was all about him still working in that sports shop and not changing his life. Real shame, did he lose it all on that court case with Warren?


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear God, imagine what Matthysse would do to Figueroa.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

mn0dr said:


> I was suprised to hear this. I remember an interview from a few years back where he said his mum looks after his money and he wasn't going to spend it until after he retired. Was all about him still working in that sports shop and not changing his life. Real shame, did he lose it all on that court case with Warren?


ye he did, horrible because the judge was reluctant to rule against him, plus he also got awarded damages but surprise surprise the company folded so Ricky got done over. such a nice guy and hard man too


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

JamieC said:


> ye he did, horrible because the judge was reluctant to rule against him, plus he also got awarded damages but surprise surprise the company folded so Ricky got done over. such a nice guy and hard man too


I heard somewhere that he's actually alright financially because his recent purses have been paid into in LLC in his Mums name so Warren can't touch it. I'm not sure of the details or if its true but supposedly he's alright financially.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> Dear God, imagine what Matthysse would do to Figueroa.


Fig's a tough kid, but his handlers should keep him as far away from that wrecking machine as possible.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Getting to this late. Great first fight. I didn't score it but I thought komeda owned the first 5 rounds at least with the knock down should have given him the win. Either way I don't have a problem with the outcome. They can do it again.

Through four in figueroa burns. All I have to say is fuck lawrence Cole yet again


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Fig's a tough kid, but his handlers should keep him as far away from that wrecking machine as possible.


He's so fucking sloppy, though. I'm surprised he's gotten this far. His legs are so far apart he's like a newborn deer when someone pushes him back. Weird ass boxing style the kid has.

I'm not sure how Haymon is going to match this kid in the future.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Disgusting result.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I heard somewhere that he's actually alright financially because his recent purses have been paid into in LLC in his Mums name so Warren can't touch it. I'm not sure of the details or if its true but supposedly he's alright financially.


Hopefully, would be some justice even if hes a bit fucked from declaring bankruptcy, if hes squirrelled away enough that that doesn't matter that would be great. tough son of a bitch he is, given boxing fans some great nights, when he got off the deck to upset Martinez, that was just a joy to watch


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Canelo -800, I think I should have taken the other guy.

Kameda I think was +400


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Wtf wheel of fortune and jeopardy are on the channel


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kameda started as a -240 and went off as a -275


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

So happy that Ricky put up a great scrap as always in the American fight he always wanted even at the tail end of his career.

Btw I've NEVER seen Ricky look so angry after the final bell!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So i wasnt the only one who thought Burn's one easily

His high guard was blocking most of Figueroa's punches, Burns was landing clean in the middle of the ring


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So i wasnt the only one who thought Burn's one easily
> 
> His high guard was blocking most of Figueroa's punches, Burns was landing clean in the middle of the ring


not easily...but I had him winning, just like I predicted it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> not easily...but I had him winning, just like I predicted it


Not easily at all but i mean i had him winning by 4 points, coulda been closer but i dont see close enough for Figueroa to win


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Not easily at all but i mean i had him winning by 4 points, coulda been closer but i dont see close enough for Figueroa to win


I had burns winning by 1 point, 113-112, but those scorecards were atrocious, texas is as corrupt as they come


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> I had burns winning by 1 point, 113-112, but those scorecards were atrocious, texas is as corrupt as they come


Yeah, plus the 2 point deductions, that ref would disqualify Wlad in 1 round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Delete


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I had burns winning by 1 point, 113-112, but those scorecards were atrocious, texas is as corrupt as they come


Yes - and Lawrence Cole is still the worst ref in the sport.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## expe (Nov 8, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Hopefully, would be some justice even if hes a bit fucked from declaring bankruptcy, if hes squirrelled away enough that that doesn't matter that would be great. tough son of a bitch he is, given boxing fans some great nights, when he got off the deck to upset Martinez, that was just a joy to watch


I don't think Ricky's as bankrupt as has been made out, that company has a net worth of Â£190k and I'm sure some money will have been put away elsewhere, he's even been smart enough to put his Mum's name on everything and not his wifes, covering himself if his marriage goes up the wall. He's made good money in his career, he owed Warren 10% of his purses from Martinez to Mitchell, which came to Â£73k, so that's Â£730k he's earned straight away, minus the Â£100k he's owed by Frank, then there's the purses from before he won his world titles, European title fight, British title fight and 4 Commonwealth title fights will add up well, plus everything he's made since joining Matchroom, meant to have got a big purse for fighting Crawford, along with the two other title defences and last night he'll have made well over Â£1m in his career. Considering he doesn't seem like a big spender and doesn't really drink, I highly doubt that all of that money has gone.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

expe said:


> I don't think Ricky's as bankrupt as has been made out, that company has a net worth of Â£190k and I'm sure some money will have been put away elsewhere, he's even been smart enough to put his Mum's name on everything and not his wifes, covering himself if his marriage goes up the wall. He's made good money in his career, he owed Warren 10% of his purses from Martinez to Mitchell, which came to Â£73k, so that's Â£730k he's earned straight away, minus the Â£100k he's owed by Frank, then there's the purses from before he won his world titles, European title fight, British title fight and 4 Commonwealth title fights will add up well, plus everything he's made since joining Matchroom, meant to have got a big purse for fighting Crawford, along with the two other title defences and last night he'll have made well over Â£1m in his career. Considering he doesn't seem like a big spender and doesn't really drink, I highly doubt that all of that money has gone.


Oh i hope thats the case then mate, love Ricky


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

expe said:


> I don't think Ricky's as bankrupt as has been made out, that company has a net worth of Â£190k and I'm sure some money will have been put away elsewhere, he's even been smart enough to put his Mum's name on everything and not his wifes, covering himself if his marriage goes up the wall. He's made good money in his career, he owed Warren 10% of his purses from Martinez to Mitchell, which came to Â£73k, so that's Â£730k he's earned straight away, minus the Â£100k he's owed by Frank, then there's the purses from before he won his world titles, European title fight, British title fight and 4 Commonwealth title fights will add up well, plus everything he's made since joining Matchroom, meant to have got a big purse for fighting Crawford, along with the two other title defences and last night he'll have made well over Â£1m in his career. Considering he doesn't seem like a big spender and doesn't really drink, I highly doubt that all of that money has gone.


Good point. Even if he has been fucked over by Warren in one way he could still be technically bankrupt and have access to money another way. It's not uncommon for people to declare bankruptcy and remain bankrupt for a certain amount of years to have their debts written off while someone else holds their assets. I wish him the best, especially after last night, but it's hard not to be cynical. The narrative that he has no money makes for an appealing reason to root for him, a sob story basically.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

I was under the impression that Mcdonnell-Kameda was a robbery but watching it today felt that JM deserved the verdict. Kameda faded from the 7th onwards.
Not sure why some people were so annoyed with the result. Seemed fine to me.


----------

